# [ libnodave ] Keine Verbindung mit testPPI



## caret (9 Februar 2006)

Hallo;

Hardware: S7-200
Software: libnodave 0.8.1
BS: Windows XP, Linux (Ubuntu)

Wollte gerne mal etwas mit libnodave rumexperimentieren. Aber irgendwie funktioniert bei mir schon das Tesprogramm nicht. Unter WindowsXP bekomme ich immer einen 

```
timeout in _daveExchangePPI!
```
Fehler wenn ich 

```
testPPI COM1
```
aufrufe. Ich hab mal die Einstellungen aus MicroWin übernommen und 

```
testPPI COM1 --pppi=3
```
getestet. Aber auch das hat nicht funktioniert. Unter Linux, auf einem anderen Rechner, das gleiche Problem. Kein connect möglich.
Die Einstellungen (COM1, PPI=3) sind auf jeden Fall korrekt. MicroWin und  der S7-200 PC-Access OPC Server funktionieren bestens.
Irgendeine Idee? Muss ich irgendwie noch die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit (9600 baud) angeben? Wenn ja wo? Habe keine Schalter gefuden.

EDIT: Brauche ich evtl. noch irgendwelche Treiber für das PPI-Kabel?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Februar 2006)

Welches PPI-Kabel kommt denn zum Einsatz (MLFB-Nummer)? Wie sind die Schalterstellungen? Hintegrund: Vielleicht ist die Multimasterfähigkeit aktiviert. Und ich weiß nicht, ob die libnodave derzeit unterstützt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Welches PPI-Kabel kommt denn zum Einsatz (MLFB-Nummer)? Wie sind die Schalterstellungen? Hintegrund: Vielleicht ist die Multimasterfähigkeit aktiviert. Und ich weiß nicht, ob die libnodave derzeit unterstützt.



MLFB-Nummer? Was ist das? Auf dem Kabel steht folgendes:

6ES7 901-3BF00-0XA0 und s J9HS

Die DIP Schalter stehen auf 0100 (9,6k).


----------

